
The easterner goes west in three early American comics - benbreen
https://publicdomainreview.org/essay/comic-gold-the-easterner-goes-west-in-three-early-american-comics
======
oska
That 1849 image [1] depicting a man riding a personal rocket-propelled vehicle
through the air is pretty imaginative for its time.

[1] [https://the-public-domain-review.imgix.net/essays/comic-
gold...](https://the-public-domain-review.imgix.net/essays/comic-gold-the-
easterner-goes-west-in-three-early-american-comics/05072u-edit.jpg)

------
JoeAltmaier
Hey! Silicon Valley! See something when you look in this mirror?

------
mark_l_watson
Having enjoyed visiting gold rush historic sites in California and the area
around Sitka Alaska, I think these cartoons give a very different view.

In the Lincoln Museum in Springfield Illinois, there is an entire exhibit of
political cartoons of the day. Really crass stuff, makes it seem like our
modern society is almost civil.

------
gerdesj
Well written and obviously well researched. I can't testify to the absolute
truth of this article but it is certainly entertaining!

------
dmckeon
No mention of the risk of malaria on the Panama route? Perhaps alligators were
more dramatic and better suited to the graphic medium.

------
henrikschroder
Anyone remember the old Gold Rush game by Sierra?

~~~
smacktoward
I do! In classic Sierra style, that game was _impossible_.

------
hvs
Those comics reminded me that without context even the English language can be
inscrutable.

